# Canadian Chinook takes Canadians into battle



## Nfld Sapper (14 Mar 2009)

Canadian Chinook takes Canadians into battle 







Soldiers from 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group disembark from a CH-147 Chinook helicopter. It was the first time a Canadian helicopter flown by a Canadian crew took Canadian soldiers into battle.

Saturday, March 14, 2009

Kandahar, Afghanistan – At 5:00 a.m. when most of the garrison was still in bed, Operation Sanga Fist began with last-minute equipment checks March 7. 

Soldiers from the 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group, the US Army’s 2-2 Infantry Battalion and the Afghan National Security Forces, prepared to board three Chinook helicopters — two British, and one Canadian. 

Air-mobile operations are routine for the British Chinooks, but this was the first time a Canadian helicopter flown by a Canadian crew would take Canadian soldiers into battle. 

The first of its kind in Afghanistan, Operation Sanga Fist provided a CH-147 Chinook transport helicopter escorted by CH-146 Griffons to transport Canadian-led soldiers. 

Air-mobile operations fast, aggressive

“The purpose of this operation is to disrupt insurgents in western Zhari,” said Lieutenant-Colonel Roger Barrett, the battle group’s commanding officer. “The speed and aggressive nature of air-mobile operations will give us a significant advantage in the conduct of this operation.”

Flying in formation — the Canadian Chinook escorted by armed CH-146 Griffon tactical helicopters — the transport helicopters quickly inserted the troops on their objective, which they immediately seized. The soldiers then spent the day meticulously exploiting the ground, finding a variety of weapons, ammunition, and components for improvised explosive devices.

“We had to stay focused on our task at hand. The Chinooks allow us to get to our objective faster, safer, and with a huge element of surprise in our favour,” said the officer commanding November Coy, 3RCRBG, Major Rob McBride.

“The operation was very successful,” he said. “The transport capability allowed my soldiers to reduce the amount we travel on roads, thus reducing our risk of land-mines and IEDs. We are able to get in quick, accomplish our task, and get back out.”

Operation first of many air-mobile missions

“This is the first of many missions we will be conducting in conjunction with the battle group and our allies here,” said Colonel Christopher Coates, commander of the Joint Task Force Afghanistan Air Wing. “We were really fortunate to be doing this operation with our own Canadian troops, contributing to security and stability, and helping to accelerate governance here in the Kandahar Province.”

Article by Captain Dean Menard and Captain Krzysztof Stachura, 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group

Courtesy of Canadian Expeditionary Forces Command 

Photos by Cpl James Nightingale, Joint Task Force Afghanistan Headquarters

Project Number:09-0222


----------



## Good2Golf (15 Mar 2009)

Sweet!  Good to see!


----------



## karl28 (15 Mar 2009)

Great Article thanks for posting it .


----------

